# [problem]svcd schneiden



## hagi2k2 (27. März 2003)

hi leute
habe aus nem homemovie ne svcd erstellt
habe sie mit tmpeg geteilt wie es überall beschrieben wird
nur
bei nero zeigt der mir kompatiblitätsfehler an

wenn ich standard erstellen wegklicke sehe ich die seiten nicht ganz am tv

welche progz gibbet noch um svcds zu schneiden
oder kennt ihr nen tut womit alles sehr jut klappt?


----------



## goela (28. März 2003)

Du musst bei splitten mit TMPEG etwas aufpassen. Du kannst dort das Format auswählen: MPEG2-Stream oder MPEG2-SVCD!

Vielleicht lag es daran!

Probiere es mal.


----------

